# PRODAVE License Problem



## Alexf2d (3 März 2008)

Hallo,

  Ich kommuniziere mit S7 mit Hilfe von Prodave über Ethernet. Als Programmiersprache benutze ich VC++ von Microsoft Visual Studio. Für den Aufbau der Kommunikation nutze ich die Funktion: LoadConnection_ex6()
  Im Lizenzmanager von Siemens wird auch angezeigt, dass eine aktive Verbindung aufgebaut wurde.

  Die Kommunikation funktioniert auch, ich kann die Daten lesen und schreiben. Will ich aber die Kommunikation abbauen, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung oder eher eine Warnung:
  „Warnung: Aktive Verbindungsnummer wurde entladen!!!“
  Eigentlich nicht weiter schlimm. Der Lizenzmanager zeigt auch, dass es keine aktive Verbindung mehr gibt. Will ich die Kommunikation aber wieder aufbauen, bekomme ich eine Meldung:
  „Es wurde kein gültiger License Key gefunden. Bitte installieren Sie einen gültigen License Key“. Danach bricht das Betriebssystem das Programm up.

  Erst wenn ich meine Applikation komplette beende und dann wieder starte, kann ich die Kommunikation wieder aufbauen.

  Nun wie kann so etwas sein? Vor allem, wenn ich den Lizenz-Typ – „ohne Beschränkung“ habe. Dem Anschein nach, wird die Verbindung irgendwie unsauber getrennt, da eine Warnung gemeldet wird. Aber der Lizenzmanager zeigt, dass es keine Verbindung mehr gibt, also trotz der Warnung. Das Windows sieht es aber anderes und meldet ein Lizenzproblem. Wie kann ich das beheben???


----------



## Lazarus™ (3 März 2008)

Ich hätte da einen Tip:
schmeiss diesen Pradavekram weg und nehme LibNoDave...
Das läuft stabil und hat alles...

...  Nur keine Lizenzprobleme *ROFL*


----------



## Alexf2d (5 März 2008)

Hallo,

  [FONT=&quot]es sieht wirklich so aus, dass keiner mehr die Prodave benutzt! Nun danke für den Tipp mit LibNoDave, leider hat man nicht immer die Wahl. :twisted: 

Übrigens mit dem so genannten HotFix 4 Paket von Siemens lässt sich das Problem lösen.[/FONT]


----------

